# Fire HD 10 (9th Generation) - no mirror options



## Andra

After chatting to several Amazon agents today, I was able to get them to confirm that my new Fire HD 10 will NOT mirror - not even to another Fire device.  And since it doesn't have an HDMI port on it, I have no way to connect it to the TV in our trailer.  That's a bummer since we were trying to watch Die Hard and it's downloaded and ready to go.

In case you have other models, here's the exact words the agent used:
For 4th Generation HDX and 5th Generation HD devices running FireOS 5: Fire HDX 8.9 (4th Generation), Fire HD 8 (5th Generation), and Fire HD 10 (5th Generation) are compatible with display mirroring only on Amazon Fire TV.   
Please be informed that any latest generation doesn't support and compatible for display mirroring.


----------

